# The Mystery about the birthday wish



## Ida (Dec 3, 2013)

I have heard that if you wish for a villager on your birthday that villager Will soon show up in your village. Some are saying that this is true and other says that its only a rumor.

I wanted to try it out and on my birthday i wished for Beau... 3 days later i found Beau in my campsite. Just a coincidence or was in the power of the birthdaywish?

Whats your experience around the rumor about the birthdaywish?


----------



## Bon (Dec 3, 2013)

I got marshal that way... I wished for simply "Marshal" on my birtday in my cycling town, and not too long after he was in my campsite...


----------



## Lauren (Dec 3, 2013)

Oh wow, really? I'll have to look into this. Sounds like a great idea! I think id have static, Blaire or ribbot!


----------



## monochrom3 (Dec 3, 2013)

I've heard about this but I'm still unsure that it's true.

If it does, I'd wish for one of my dreamies...but not sure who.


----------



## Jellieyz (Dec 3, 2013)

I am really intrigued in this idea. How does it work? Obviously it has something to do with your birthday but I've never heard of the Birthday Wish.


----------



## Cook1e (Dec 3, 2013)

Wow, I've never even tried xD good idea anyway^^


----------



## Mao (Dec 3, 2013)

I'll try this out c: only about a million month's until my b-day <3


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 3, 2013)

I wished for Shari moving and she actually did afterwards lol


----------



## Jellieyz (Dec 3, 2013)

Can someone explain this to me?


----------



## mayor lisa (Dec 3, 2013)

Wow is this true o. o I will be wishing for Curly then as my bday is on the 20th ^^


----------



## Suave_Spencer (Dec 3, 2013)

If only the game hadn't released the day after my birthday...


----------



## PandaBerryInSpace (Dec 3, 2013)

It's not true. For my birthday, my wish was "I wish Julian would move in". Granted, he did move in, but that was because I adopted him -- he didn't come from the campsite or anything like that.

And now, it's really really annoying because my villagers keep asking me whether or not it's come true yet, INCLUDING JULIAN HIMSELF, and I'm just like "guys, let it GO already"


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 3, 2013)

PandaBerryInSpace said:


> It's not true. For my birthday, my wish was "I wish Julian would move in". Granted, he did move in, but that was because I adopted him -- he didn't come from the campsite or anything like that.
> 
> And now, it's really really annoying because my villagers keep asking me whether or not it's come true yet, INCLUDING JULIAN HIMSELF, and I'm just like "guys, let it GO already"


this everyone is still asking about that. soon been one yar(yes I TT) so.. gah shtap it


----------



## beffa (Dec 3, 2013)

PandaBerryInSpace said:


> It's not true. For my birthday, my wish was "I wish Julian would move in". Granted, he did move in, but that was because I adopted him -- he didn't come from the campsite or anything like that.
> 
> And now, it's really really annoying because my villagers keep asking me whether or not it's come true yet, INCLUDING JULIAN HIMSELF, and I'm just like "guys, let it GO already"


How long did you leave it though?

It can't be coincidence that so many people have had this. It's my birthday soon, may as well try it.


----------



## Punchyleaf (Dec 3, 2013)

My birthday wasn't too long ago. Going to try this and see if Leonardo moves out


----------



## Ida (Dec 3, 2013)

Jellieyz said:


> Can someone explain this to me?


Rumor: On your birthday the villagers want you to make a wish. If you wish for a caracter and "ONLY" type their name in the wish, the wish Will come true.

I was curious about how this would affect TT if the caracters would be that easy to get and i tted back to My birthday to try that out. The villagers knew that it was My birthday but this time they never asked me to wish anything. My guess is that programmers already knew this risk and if im rigth the power of the Birthday wish may really be true...

- - - Post Merge - - -



PandaBerryInSpace said:


> It's not true. For my birthday, my wish was "I wish Julian would move in". Granted, he did move in, but that was because I adopted him -- he didn't come from the campsite or anything like that.
> 
> And now, it's really really annoying because my villagers keep asking me whether or not it's come true yet, INCLUDING JULIAN HIMSELF, and I'm just like "guys, let it GO already"


Maybe it was because you used to many words? 

Those who was sucessfull only typer the villagers name in their wish, if you typed Julian and not: "i wish Julian moves in " the outcome may have been different?


----------



## Rendra (Dec 3, 2013)

My birthday isn't until March, so I have some time to go before I can try this out. I don't have any dreamies, but I've never had a monkey or octopus in any AC game, so I would maybe wish for one of them.


----------



## Ida (Dec 3, 2013)

beffa said:


> How long did you leave it though?
> 
> It can't be coincidence that so many people have had this. It's my birthday soon, may as well try it.



Promise to tell the outcome ^_^ i really wanna know how reliable/unreliable the metod is


----------



## Bon (Dec 3, 2013)

I definitely think there's a mechanic, I've heard A LOT of success stories and I don't think it's all a coincidence. I think the game spots certain words and phrases, like villager names and pwp projects, words like "move in", and then there's maybe a 50 % chance it'll come true. My birthday is in two weeks and I know I'll be wishing for Genji C:<


----------



## Hyoshido (Dec 3, 2013)

^ I thought you were to get him awhile ago O-o


----------



## gingerbread (Dec 3, 2013)

I TTed back in the game, so i'm at June 19th, one month to go before my in-game birthday haha. I don't know who i'll be wishing for though... maybe Fauna?


----------



## Ida (Dec 3, 2013)

CoffeeAddict said:


> I TTed back in the game, so i'm at June 19th, one month to go before my in-game birthday haha. I don't know who i'll be wishing for though... maybe Fauna?


I tried to tt back to confirm my theory. It didnt work cause the animals never had a party for me on the birthday after i TTed. Just a warning so you dont expect too mutch.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Dec 3, 2013)

Those whom this has worked for, were you all using your mayors, or a side character? Because I'm thinking of creating an extra char just to test this.


----------



## Ida (Dec 3, 2013)

Hyogo said:


> ^ I thought you were to get him awhile ago O-o



Sadly i think i was the one snatching that Genji rigth under her nose :\

- - - Post Merge - - -

I used the Mayor and the villager showed up in the campside 3 days later.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Bon said:


> I definitely think there's a mechanic, I've heard A LOT of success stories and I don't think it's all a coincidence. I think the game spots certain words and phrases, like villager names and pwp projects, words like "move in", and then there's maybe a 50 % chance it'll come true. My birthday is in two weeks and I know I'll be wishing for Genji C:<



Yeah i have heard them too but there are also those who dont trust it. Thats why i made the thread. Really interesting theories. I think you got ? point there.


----------



## gingerbread (Dec 3, 2013)

Ida said:


> I tried to tt back to confirm my theory. It didnt work cause the animals never had a party for me on the birthday after i TTed. Just a warning so you dont expect too mutch.



Hmm.. no, I TTed back to about, April. I didn't directly TT back to my birthday


----------



## Bon (Dec 3, 2013)

TheCreeperHugz said:


> Those whom this has worked for, were you all using your mayors, or a side character? Because I'm thinking of creating an extra char just to test this.


I used my mayor.



Ida said:


> Sadly i think i was the one snatching that Genji rigth under her nose :\


Haha, yeah... *shakes fist*


----------



## PandaBerryInSpace (Dec 3, 2013)

Hm. Well, I did only give it two months. (My birthday is September 29, I adopted Julian sometime in early November.) I wished for it, kind of as a joke, thinking that there was no way in hell I'd ever be lucky enough to get Julian... I just didn't realize that my villagers would talk about it later! It's so annoying, most of my villagers that are in my town now weren't even in my town when I had my birthday! No, really, they even tell my freaking alt about it.


----------



## Mary (Dec 3, 2013)

I'm going to go try this RIGHT NOW and come back with the results shortly.


-Mary


----------



## Jinglefruit (Dec 3, 2013)

On my chars, one wished for Diana and Bruce ~ who I invited in myself but the next time I restarted my cycle town they both starts. ~ coincidence, but I like to think my AC mom/Rover/AC God made this happen. 

Though on my other town I wished for purple pansies and tulips. And I have gotten tons and tons of them there. =D

EDIT: you do know you can choose not to tell your villagers your wish. ~ then they won't talk about it.


----------



## tamagotchi (Dec 3, 2013)

Nah, never worked for me. I wished for "Coco" (She was a dreamie, at the time) but never showed up in my camp or moved in.


----------



## PandaBerryInSpace (Dec 3, 2013)

Jinglefruit said:


> EDIT: you do know you can choose not to tell your villagers your wish. ~ then they won't talk about it.



Gah, I wish I had known that then! When Puddles asked me if I she could tell my villagers about it, I didn't realize at the time that it meant they would all bring it up 14827302 times a day. XD


----------



## Gummysaur (Dec 3, 2013)

RAGE! I literally wished "For all my dreamies" but I didn't type a single name


----------



## Jinglefruit (Dec 3, 2013)

PandaBerryInSpace said:


> Gah, I wish I had known that then! When Puddles asked me if I she could tell my villagers about it, I didn't realize at the time that it meant they would all bring it up 14827302 times a day. XD



Whelp, there's always nex year.  I also chose to tell them though, but my old town I didn't and never heard a word of that wish again. ~ whatever it was.


----------



## Zanessa (Dec 3, 2013)

My friend, Andrew, wished for Harry to move out. (Well he put "out move" but I think the game understood.)
Now he's gone.


----------



## Tindre (Dec 3, 2013)

I tried, I wrote "I want Pierce here" but so far no Pierce. I guess I wrote too long a wish or something like that :<


----------



## Bon (Dec 4, 2013)

If the game has a birthday wish mechanic, it is definitely not foolproof and won't work every time. Just keep that in mind people, you didn't necessarily do anything wrong


----------



## xTurnip (Dec 4, 2013)

My birthday is next month... I'm hoping I get to try this when I get my AC:NL!


----------



## lemonbiscuit (Dec 4, 2013)

I wished for kabuki for my birthday and I really got him, not from the game, but from a kind stranger that gave him for free 
even when you cannot get your dreamie through game, universe certainly works in a strange way, at least for me OTL

So I believe is that you'll get your dreamie if you wished it hard enough whether through game mechanic or not~~
just never give up on your dream


----------



## StiX (Dec 4, 2013)

I wished for Apollo, I got him after two weeks! But not in my own game... someone here sold him and I got him that way =p


----------



## Iced_Holly (Dec 4, 2013)

Wait, how does this even work?


----------



## DJStarstryker (Dec 4, 2013)

I've seen people claim they got PWPs this way. I tried it. It didn't work for a PWP. I requested the police station as my birthday wish and it took over a month after that before I finally got it. I think it's just a coincidence if you get something not long after the wish.


----------



## mistakenolive (Dec 4, 2013)

Special Operative Blaire said:


> Wait, how does this even work?



On your birthday,  right as you come out your door, a villager invites you/kidnaps you to their house, which is decorated and has a cake on the table. When you interact with it, the villager asks you to make a wish, which you type in. Then you blow out the candles (literally,  you blow on the 3DS microphone). Then they ask you what you wished for, and you can choose to tell them or not.

Man, I wished for "more happy birthdays". Though I think I prefer that wish coming true than any dreamies


----------



## Pickles (Dec 4, 2013)

I wished for "Scorpion" hoping it would make them more common in my town, but NOPE. LOL And they ask me all the time about it. I wish they could give me one! Now I have to wait until September and try for a dreamie, I guess  I'll forget about this by then. lol


----------



## Viva Xocolatl (Dec 4, 2013)

So you just type the name right? no any extra words? I'll try it, my birthday is soon.


----------



## Ida (Dec 6, 2013)

I only typed Beaus name evening got him ^_^


----------



## chainosaur (Dec 6, 2013)

I wished for Mitzi and Julian, but Mitzi I got in a trade so I doubt that's got anything to do with the birthday wish. I haven't seen Julian so... I'm banking on "coincidence".

I made this wish with my mule back in November, meh. My actual birthday is in June, and I wished for the Rococo set way back then.


----------



## iPrinny (Dec 6, 2013)

If I have any space on my birthday I'll give this a try! It's on the 19th |D   If I don't have any though I may not..no use disappointing myself when someone I want shows up in my camp and I can't take them xD;


----------



## Steve Canyon (Dec 7, 2013)

So I didnt really understand what the wishing did. Does the game really try to give you items, projects, or villagers named in your wish? Or does anybody actually know? My birthday was in August and I wished for goodwill towards men. **** that I guess I wasted mine, I shoulda wished for stuff!


----------



## Ida (Dec 7, 2013)

I think there is no confirmed fact about it and thats why it is ? mystery and why i started this thread ^_^ i wasted My main caracters wish the 29th november "wished for love and friendship" but when My alt village caracter had his birthday 12th december (yes thats the TT guy) i remembered the rumor and tried it out. It worked for me but as you Can see it looks like it works for some and dont work for others so i asume its still a mystery then?


----------



## Dark (Dec 7, 2013)

wish i knew about this, I wished for bells :/


----------



## Bear_Crossing (Dec 7, 2013)

When my birthday rolls around, 29th, I think I might wish for Dizzy or Zucker if my town has 9.


----------



## itzafennecfox (Dec 7, 2013)

Sounds interesting, maybe I'll try it. I've always wondered what the point of the birthday wish was, considering it never seems to do anything from what I can tell. Maybe this is it.


----------



## gingerbread (Dec 7, 2013)

Wished for Fauna, nothing has so far happened.


----------



## rosiekitty405 (Dec 7, 2013)

Well excuse me while I go make another character and try this.
If this is true people can get their dreamies so quick. Just keep making new characters
And having their birthday the next day time traveling. Dang it. I hope this doesn't cause 
An uproar if it's true.

Edit: oh yeah. If its not true I honestly think they shouldn't make it work
In any future games because we know many would abuse the power of it.
Like if bells worked like if you wished for bells and you got like 100k people would abuse that.
They'd abuse it for dreamies,rare items,etc. So I honestly don't want that to happen.
So far with villagers though I don't mind but just as long bells don't come into
Play with this I'm fine with it.


----------



## iPrinny (Jan 6, 2014)

iPrinny said:


> If I have any space on my birthday I'll give this a try! It's on the 19th |D   If I don't have any though I may not..no use disappointing myself when someone I want shows up in my camp and I can't take them xD;



I don't usually dredge up old topics but I wanted to tag onto my response in here.
I didn't have any space on my birthday and still don't, but I wished for "Ribbot" anyway. My villagers haven't said a word about it until yesterday when Lolly mentioned that she heard about it. She said what it was and that she thought it would come true soon. Someone here had mentioned their villagers asked about it constantly, but mine haven't... 

Point being the game has kept track of my wish enough to bring it back up, and even note that it hasn't come true yet. I thought it was really interesting. I really think there IS something to the birthday wish, and I'm waiting to see what happens when I have an open spot. I'm willing to bet Ribbot will be in an igloo. If anyone cares I'll update if/when I get space, but at the rate things are going it could be a really long time(like it's already been)...


----------



## Bear_Crossing (Jan 6, 2014)

The birthday wish is crap. I wished for Diana and nothing.
In fact, I got the worst post birthday gift, Sylvia's fricking house plot.
After that, I actually wished that Diana wouldn't show up so I was disappointed.


----------



## Grunge (Jan 6, 2014)

im going to try wishing for drago. since he is you know ... a dragon. okay an alligator but ... those wings .... DRAGON. and he's green!


----------



## Lion-Lhasa (Jan 6, 2014)

Although my birthday's not until April, I will be wishing for a villager. Got plenty of time to decide which one..
It'll be quite interesting to see if it comes true.

iPrinny, I find it very interesting that the game has remembered your wish and even brought it up again. Hopefully they're just waiting for space in your town.


----------



## Gummysaur (Jan 6, 2014)

ugh I wish I knew about this! nooby me literally just typed "I wish for all my dreamies" and now my villagers wont shut up about it, including my dreamies that I managed to get xD


----------



## MeghanNewLeaf (Jan 6, 2014)

That sounds awesome!  My birthday isn't for a long time, but I'll definitely try to get a Dreamie!


----------



## meo (Jan 6, 2014)

I haven't tested it because for every 1 person I see saying it worked...I've seen four more saying it doesn't.
Now I'm kinda curious but sadly my birthday won't be for quite a while lol.


----------



## Stitched (Jan 6, 2014)

My birthday is July 31st ;____; and I don't even remember what I wished for last year.


----------



## meo (Jan 6, 2014)

Stitched said:


> My birthday is July 31st ;____; and I don't even remember what I wished for last year.



Aww, lol. I got the game exactly on my BDay (july 20th) and so none of the villagers could even throw me a party since I moved in that day. :x


----------



## Angelwing (Jan 6, 2014)

Oooh, I should try this! My birthday is in a few days... ^^


----------



## Dembonez19 (Jan 6, 2014)

I wished for Flora, and she appeared in my campsite as soon as it appeared again. Sadly, my town was full at the time. I wished for her just to test it out, but I was disappointed when I couldn't get her to stay. 

She's in my town now though, so all's well that ends well.


----------



## Grishiu (Jan 6, 2014)

This sounds really neat! But I don't know if I'll have a town full of cats already by the time my birthday comes along (August 25th). Got the game August 27th sadly, so I wasn't able to try it out


----------



## Sour of Abnaxus (Jan 6, 2014)

melsi said:


> I haven't tested it because for every 1 person I see saying it worked...I've seen four more saying it doesn't.
> Now I'm kinda curious but sadly my birthday won't be for quite a while lol.



In my opinion, there are enough people who say it worked for them for me to believe that there's something to it. Unless it's some elaborate ruse, which I guess it could be  But still. It most likely isn't guaranteed to work every time if there is a wish-granting mechanic. It would be very un-animal crossing if it was as simple as that.


----------



## graceroxx (Jan 6, 2014)

Aww, my birthday was January 4th  Guess I'll have to try this next year.


----------



## Wholockian (Jan 7, 2014)

I'll do a video seeing if it works, if it does I'll upload it ^w^


----------



## Bulbadragon (Jan 7, 2014)

My side character's birthday is set to February 14th. I'll wish for a dreamie (if I have room ) just to see if it works. I hope so~


----------



## Angelwing (Jan 7, 2014)

I'm not sure I'll be able to try this anymore, since I've already TT'd past my birthday (trying to kick out some villagers) and I had no idea about the birthday wish thing. Darn. :c


----------



## Sour of Abnaxus (Jan 7, 2014)

Angelwing said:


> I'm not sure I'll be able to try this anymore, since I've already TT'd past my birthday (trying to kick out some villagers) and I had no idea about the birthday wish thing. Darn. :c



I _think_ as long as you didn't play on your birthday, you can still get the party and the wish.


----------



## Gizmodo (Jan 7, 2014)

Have to wait until May...
got the game in June, so i just missed out, worst month to have a birthday to test this out haha


----------



## beffa (Jan 7, 2014)

Ida said:


> Promise to tell the outcome ^_^ i really wanna know how reliable/unreliable the metod is



GAH I totally forgot. My birthday was the 26th December and I forgot.

Now my villagers keep asking me if my wish came true; "I wish Kid Cat would be my boyfriend" e.e


----------



## Wholockian (Jan 7, 2014)

It didn't work </3


----------



## kitanii (Jan 7, 2014)

Oh wow, I wonder if this is true!


----------



## Bear_Crossing (Jan 7, 2014)

It doesn't work.
I wished for Diana in my campsite, in my old town, and she didn't show up. D:


----------



## rainedenise (Jan 7, 2014)

My birthday is February 3rd. I'll wish for Stitches and see if he comes to my town


----------

